# Sand seperator on well system



## GrantC (Sep 12, 2009)

We are on a well system for our water and there is a centrifugal sand seperator mounted above ground by the pump housing to remove sugar sand that sometimes comes up from the well with the water. We need to keep the sand out to avoind it building up in household fixtures and sprinkler heads - but in addition to it being an eyesore (the well is in the front yard) it is a nusaince to keep it from freezing in the winter. Are there any better methods to protect our home and sprinklers from sand?


----------



## woodchuck (Sep 12, 2009)

When I was on a well we had a problem with sand. It would get in the water inlet valve on the washer and cause the valve to stick and not cut off so it overflowed. We had to be there to watch it to cut it off if it got stuck and I had to clean the valve to keep it working. One thing I noticed was that it never happened to the hot water valve. I suppose the sand had time to settle out while it was in the hot water tank. I considered putting a tank in for the cold water to settle in but we were able to connect to a rural water system before I got around to it.


----------



## travelover (Sep 13, 2009)

I've got a hunch that you need that sand separator, or it wouldn't have been installed. I'd suggest building a small insulated structure around it to hide it and protect it. Maybe you could make it look like a kids playhouse or a wishing well.

The alternative is to move the sand separator into the house or into a well pit where it would be protected from freezing. 

When I moved into my house the well point was failing and it was sucking sand. The previous owners had installed an inline pleated paper filer system, but it plugged frequently and I eventually had a new well installed.


----------



## Speedbump (Sep 14, 2009)

The seperator can be anywhere in line before the tank.  I assume you have a submersible pump.  

If bringing it inside is an option that is what I would do, because it's certainly going to freeze being outside unless your in Florida or some other warm state.

If it's a pain in the neck cleaning it, you can install a solonoid valve on the bottom with a timer to open it once a day or so to flush the sand from it automatically.  I have done this on occasion for customers and it takes the worry out of it.  

The problem with a well that makes sand is the abuse to the pump.  The sand will certainly shorten the life of the impellers.


----------



## Speedbump (Nov 16, 2009)

> Hi all, I am a new member of forum. Would a newcomer be warmly welcome here? Good day you guys!!!



They let Redwood and I post here, how much friendlier could they possibly be?


----------



## Redwood (Nov 16, 2009)

ntvinh986 said:


> Hi all, I am a new member of forum. Would a newcomer be warmly welcome here? Good day you guys!!!



I would certainly welcome any new forum member...

However, The link in your signature which is unrelated to any forum topic and the lack of substance in your 1st post tells this veteran forum user that you are a spammer dropping a link. 

Good Day


----------



## travelover (Nov 16, 2009)

Redwood said:


> I would certainly welcome any new forum member...
> 
> However, The link in your signature which is unrelated to any forum topic and the lack of substance in your 1st post tells this veteran forum user that you are a spammer dropping a link.
> 
> Good Day



Bingo!:agree:


----------

